# Country not supported error on setup



## Shishka (Dec 30, 2017)

I just purchased a Samsung Tab A tablet and started going through initial set up sequence. It is for my son who is under 13 so I created a Gmail account for him and then it said it needs a parent account to verify it. So I put in my gmail.com account and password and it comes up with 'this service isn't available in your country' message on an otherwise blank page. The only option out is to click 'switch accounts'. I tried my Hotmail account but it doesn't recognise that password. How do I get past this page and why does it have a problem with my Gmail? I am in the UK and I bought the tablet in the UK. Thanks


----------

